# Wireless sub options? $1000-2000 range



## Leon_Tyler (May 2, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm looking for wireless subwoofers in the $1000-2000 ballpark. The sub is going in a high-traffic living area and should look "good" or at least kind of interesting. 

I'd be open to to using a transmitter if there are good options there, maybe a sub with a switched outlet on the back so there's just one cable running to the wall?

Right now, the B&W PV1 ($1500) with a transmitter is my best option, but I'd like to check out a couple of other options before going through with anything.

Thanks!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

This unit from Outlaw works amazingly well and can be used with any sub.
http://outlawaudio.com/products/OAW3.html


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

There's the Hsu ULS-15:

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/uls15.html

I'm not sure they make the wireless gear available for other Hsu models or not, but a call would clarify that quite easily.


----------

